# On the hunt for a Smok Alien



## Imtiaaz

Hi all vendors,

I am currently looking for a gold smok Alien 220w device, anyone have stock of either just the mod or the kit?

TYIA


----------



## Glytch

Try dragonvape

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all vendors,
> 
> I am currently looking for a gold smok Alien 220w device, anyone have stock of either just the mod or the kit?
> 
> TYIA


Im getting mine in the morning, unfortunately Dragonvape is sold out now... Only place I have seen them locally


----------



## Imtiaaz

Sickboy77 said:


> Im getting mine in the morning, unfortunately Dragonvape is sold out now... Only place I have seen them locally



Yeah, I tried them unfortunately, sold out. Please let me know if you have any issues with the fire button @Sickboy77, it's my only concern. Like the double clicking etc.


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> Yeah, I tried them unfortunately, sold out. Please let me know if you have any issues with the fire button @Sickboy77, it's my only concern. Like the double clicking etc.


Will do bud


----------



## Void

Also on the hunt for one of these


----------



## PsyCLown

This is going to be a super popular device.

DJLSB vapes tested it at around 227W max after the new firmware which is to be released to public soon I believe.
Battery life according to Mike Vapes is brilliant. Smok device so it has a great chip and temp control will be accurate thanks to Daniel from DJLSB vapes too.

Oh, let's not forget about the looks and the beautiful screen and carbon fibre on the rear. I can't wait for mine to ship from Efun dammit!  Got at least a months worth of waiting though


----------



## Nailedit77

Cant wait till I get mine tomoz


----------



## Yiannaki

PsyCLown said:


> This is going to be a super popular device.
> 
> DJLSB vapes tested it at around 227W max after the new firmware which is to be released to public soon I believe.
> Battery life according to Mike Vapes is brilliant. Smok device so it has a great chip and temp control will be accurate thanks to Daniel from DJLSB vapes too.
> 
> Oh, let's not forget about the looks and the beautiful screen and carbon fibre on the rear. I can't wait for mine to ship from Efun dammit!  Got at least a months worth of waiting though



I don't see Daniel's test of the Alien on his YouTube page?


----------



## PsyCLown

Yiannaki said:


> I don't see Daniel's test of the Alien on his YouTube page?


It isn't out yet, watch Mike Vapes video. He mentions it as he is close(ish) to Daniel and they speak on a regular basis etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi guys,

I have watched all the possible videos concerning this mod lol, and now I want it. I just need to know where. But I am kinda torn between this and the new minikin v2


----------



## Imtiaaz

I just keep thinking of the gold alien with my Azeroth sitting on top, IT WILL BE THE TITS!!! BUT, I have an H-priv and I will in actual fact be getting nothing too different to what I am used to, which makes we want to get the minikin V2.. I'm so torn, then I think of price point and the alien is miles in front.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Imtiaaz said:


> I just keep thinking of the gold alien with my Azeroth sitting on top, IT WILL BE THE TITS!!! BUT, I have an H-priv and I will in actual fact be getting nothing too different to what I am used to, which makes we want to get the minikin V2.. I'm so torn, then I think of price point and the alien is miles in front.


Imagine how sexy a Petri RTA will look on the Alien though! 

Im not even phased about the Minikin v2 with the touch screen.


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Its the most beautiful mod ever...I want... I need... I have to have.... Plz plz

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

PsyCLown said:


> Imagine how sexy a Petri RTA will look on the Alien though!
> 
> Im not even phased about the Minikin v2 with the touch screen.



I agree @PsyCLown my mind is made up. Now, just to find one, they so scarce atm.


----------



## Rehaan

Im really on the hunt for this device as well!!!! Dragon vape had stock but sold out. He said they will be getting more after the Chinese holidays (post 7 October)


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rehaan said:


> Im really on the hunt for this device as well!!!! Dragon vape had stock but sold out. He said they will be getting more after the Chinese holidays (post 7 October)



I'm getting mine today WHOOP WHOOP, friend of mine got a shipment and I managed to reserve one, other 10 are all spoken for. Now I'm excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Oooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Sickboy77 said:


> Oooooo
> 
> View attachment 69468



That is just gorgeous!!! CONGRATS @Sickboy77, seems we are chatting on here and facebook about the Alien.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

That is beautiful..... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Sickboy77 said:


> Oooooo
> 
> View attachment 69468


And?????


----------



## Nailedit77

ITS FANTASTIC!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jpq

Going to have to say the same..... im naar of jealousy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Sickboy77 said:


> Oooooo
> 
> View attachment 69468


Show off...


 I am just jealous and do not want to wait for mine, hehehe 

Glad you got one, how is the fire button on it? Any after clicks? Also did the screen come with a plastic screen protector covering it?


----------



## Nailedit77

PsyCLown said:


> Show off...
> 
> 
> I am just jealous and do not want to wait for mine, hehehe
> 
> Glad you got one, how is the fire button on it? Any after clicks? Also did the screen come with a plastic screen protector covering it?


Fire button is nice and stiff, no after clicking and yes comes with a plastic screen protector, im gonna put some tempered glass on mine somehow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all vendors,
> 
> I am currently looking for a gold smok Alien 220w device, anyone have stock of either just the mod or the kit?
> 
> Hi @Imtiaaz
> im also looking for it but seems no one is SA has it only over see's has it.
> is there no other place in SA that we can mybee ask to order or so one.
> hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Imtiaaz

So I got the baby yesterday and popped on the Azeroth and man oh man its a brilliant little thing.



I hope the pic is ok, Somehow @Rob Fisher is always rotating and resizing my pics not sure how to resize though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imtiaaz

@Sickboy77 tell me bro, what firmware version did your Alien come with?


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> @Sickboy77 tell me bro, what firmware version did your Alien come with?


mmm, dont have mod with me now. But its not the new one which takes mod to 227w as per Mike Vapes youtube clip


----------



## Imtiaaz

Sickboy77 said:


> mmm, dont have mod with me now. But its not the new one which takes mod to 227w as per Mike Vapes youtube clip



I saw mine was on 1.1.3 I think, also don't recall as I don't have the mod on me, but I do experience the issues Mike vapes initially mentioned before the new firmware release, i.e. the occasional miss fire etc. I have looked for the latest firmware update online but no luck. Please let me know when you check your version, will really appreciate it.


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> I saw mine was on 1.1.3 I think, also don't recall as I don't have the mod on me, but I do experience the issues Mike vapes initially mentioned before the new firmware release, i.e. the occasional miss fire etc. I have looked for the latest firmware update online but no luck. Please let me know when you check your version, will really appreciate it.


It hasnt been released as yet, as soon as it is ill let u know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rehaan

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm getting mine today WHOOP WHOOP, friend of mine got a shipment and I managed to reserve one, other 10 are all spoken for. Now I'm excited


Did you get yours? Anyone else know who has some stock.... cold turkey!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Rehaan said:


> Did you get yours? Anyone else know who has some stock.... cold turkey!!!!!



Yes please let us know I'm also looking for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rehaan said:


> Did you get yours? Anyone else know who has some stock.... cold turkey!!!!!



Yip I got it yesterday, These things are in such high demand that as soon as the stock lands its already spoken for. I asked someone to hold me one as soon as they expected to get stock in, this was after the first time I saw a picture of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Also I think there is a Chinese holiday thing happening from now till the 14th of next month, so if you did not manage to get this batch then you might have to wait a little while longer unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Imtiaaz said:


> Also I think there is a Chinese holiday thing happening from now till the 14th of next month, so if you did not manage to get this batch then you might have to wait a little while longer unfortunately.



Damn that's sad seems to me that I'll have to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> I saw mine was on 1.1.3 I think, also don't recall as I don't have the mod on me, but I do experience the issues Mike vapes initially mentioned before the new firmware release, i.e. the occasional miss fire etc. I have looked for the latest firmware update online but no luck. Please let me know when you check your version, will really appreciate it.


New firmware is now available V1.2.2  http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/ispalien

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Sickboy77 said:


> New firmware is now available V1.2.2  http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/ispalien



Legend!!! Thanks man @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> Legend!!! Thanks man @Sickboy77


Just updated mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

@Sickboy77 thanks for hooking me once again. And that alien is insane. Causing major FOMO over here.

Thanks for the awesome early morning chat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Sickboy77 said:


> Just updated mine



I will be doing mine this evening, I hope its not such a dumb process as with the H-priv. Have you noticed any difference @Sickboy77 ?


----------



## Nailedit77

Imtiaaz said:


> I will be doing mine this evening, I hope its not such a dumb process as with the H-priv. Have you noticed any difference @Sickboy77 ?


Haven't fiddled with mod after update, will have to check later


----------



## Johan jhdp

Hi all anybody still looking for a alien ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehaan

Johan jhdp said:


> Hi all anybody still looking for a alien ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you have 1 for sale?


----------



## Vape0206

I need this mod in my life.. I downloaded the firmware upgrade without even having the mod    must be bought

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape0206 said:


> I need this mod in my life.. I downloaded the firmware upgrade without even having the mod    must be bought
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



HAHA @Vape0206 now that's how you pre-plan. The new firmware really brings the mod alive even more, no more misfires and instant fire, such a joy to use.


----------



## Rehaan

Ag stop it guys man...heavy FOMO here


----------



## Vape0206

Lmk the FOMO is real

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaponaut12

Really want the alien! seems so sick!

You all are are making me jealous ...

How is it though?


----------



## Rehaan

Vaponaut12 said:


> Really want the alien! seems so sick!
> 
> You all are are making me jealous ...
> 
> How is it though?


All reviews about it has created this craze.....cant wait to lay my hands on them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12

Rehaan said:


> All reviews about it has created this craze.....cant wait to lay my hands on them!



I know! But they seem so legit!, even that TFV8 Baby beast... it'll be awesome!

What tank you gonna run on yours?


----------



## Vape0206

Vaponaut12 said:


> I know! But they seem so legit!, even that TFV8 Baby beast... it'll be awesome!
> 
> What tank you gonna run on yours?


If i manage to get the mod alone i wanne get me a limitless combo

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vaponaut12 said:


> I know! But they seem so legit!, even that TFV8 Baby beast... it'll be awesome!
> 
> What tank you gonna run on yours?



I'm currently running this on mine:



And it is just awesome...The instant power makes this a real powerhouse even for its size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

I love the size.. Hows the weight of the alien.. I got a cuboid and its just killing me

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape0206 said:


> I love the size.. Hows the weight of the alien.. I got a cuboid and its just killing me
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Its definitely lighter than a cuboid @Vape0206 but then again A block of cement is lighter than a cuboid.

It has a very nice weight to it and makes it feel really solid, it is not a flimsy light piece of plastic in your hands that's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206

Imtiaaz said:


> Its definitely lighter than a cuboid @Vape0206 but then again A block of cement is lighter than a cuboid


Lol thats so true

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehaan

Vaponaut12 said:


> I know! But they seem so legit!, even that TFV8 Baby beast... it'll be awesome!
> 
> What tank you gonna run on yours?


I want the kit with the baby beast!!! I also just got the OBS Engine, I am enjoying it completely!
So i will be rotating the Baby beast and the OBS Engine!

Lmao look at us day dreaming about this mod lol....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Rehaan said:


> I want the kit with the baby beast!!! I also just got the OBS Engine, I am enjoying it completely!
> So i will be rotating the Baby beast and the OBS Engine!
> 
> Lmao look at us day dreaming about this mod lol....



Lol  you can say that again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rehaan said:


> I want the kit with the baby beast!!! I also just got the OBS Engine, I am enjoying it completely!
> So i will be rotating the Baby beast and the OBS Engine!
> 
> Lmao look at us day dreaming about this mod lol....



I also daydreamed that way before I got it and sure enough it was worth the wait. Usually its all hype till you get it and then all of a sudden you like oh ok, whats next. But honestly, you wont be able to put it down, literally....It feels so good in the hand that you don't mind holding it while driving etc. I have an H-priv as well and that I prefer to keep between my legs while I drive as it is a bit clunky. 

Just the way it fires will make you want to use it all the time and the fact that it has amazing battery life means more fun for longer @Rehaan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12

That's awesome @Rehaan !
So far i've only got my iJust2 tank so i'll definietly be getting the kit with the baby beast... But i've seen reviews for it and it seems awesome!

I can't wait to press that fire bar  got a serious case of FOMO...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vaponaut12 said:


> That's awesome @Rehaan !
> So far i've only got my iJust2 tank so i'll definietly be getting the kit with the baby beast... But i've seen reviews for it and it seems awesome!
> 
> I can't wait to press that fire bar  got a serious case of FOMO...



I actually got the kit and I am enjoying the baby beast thus far, used the RBA section lastnight with the pre-made coils and it wasn't that great. Ripped them out put some Nichrome/Kanthal claptons in and now the tank is rocking, especially since you get a bigger glass with the RBA (bought seperately though). I have yet to try the Quadruple coil or whatever its called. Im holding it for when my first batch of DYI is done steeping, so I can really taste what I tried to make lol


----------



## Rehaan

Imtiaaz said:


> I also daydreamed that way before I got it and sure enough it was worth the wait. Usually its all hype till you get it and then all of a sudden you like oh ok, whats next. But honestly, you wont be able to put it down, literally....It feels so good in the hand that you don't mind holding it while driving etc. I have an H-priv as well and that I prefer to keep between my legs while I drive as it is a bit clunky.
> 
> Just the way it fires will make you want to use it all the time and the fact that it has amazing battery life means more fun for longer @Rehaan


LOL i can only imagine.... i have been emailing most, if not all the local vendors to find out when's the stock arriving.... hopefully tomorrow or Friday lol.....also most vape stores are not in Cape Town ,like Vape Cartel(main branch not in Cape Town) and Sirvape which means i will have to wait an extra day for delivery lol.

Surely it will be well worth the wait.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Ohm My Ecig stock landed, very limited availability apparently. R1630... how much were they from Lim @Sickboy77 ??


----------



## Rehaan

boxerulez said:


> Ohm My Ecig stock landed, very limited availability apparently. R1630... how much were they from Lim @Sickboy77 ??


Dragon Vape had it for R1300 for the kit.


----------



## Nailedit77

Paid R1300, but like no one got stock


----------



## Yiannaki

boxerulez said:


> Ohm My Ecig stock landed, very limited availability apparently. R1630... how much were they from Lim @Sickboy77 ??



they don't have an online store by the looks of it


----------



## Nailedit77

Don't think so, sure if you need 1, they could sort you out bud


----------



## Yiannaki

Sickboy77 said:


> Don't think so, sure if you need 1, they could sort you out bud


I'm holding out for the full silver one. No one so far has had it for sale.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Here you go check out their Facebook page and here is the online store http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-alien-kit/

@dragonvape 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Ours have shipped and will be here next week. Have mods as well as kits coming

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Sir Vape said:


> Ours have shipped and will be here next week. Have mods as well as kits coming



Do you know if there is a full silver one in the shipment?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yiannaki said:


> Do you know if there is a full silver one in the shipment?



Not available yet boet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy

Sir Vape said:


> Ours have shipped and will be here next week. Have mods as well as kits coming



Is there perhaps also G-Priv's in the shipment?


----------



## Johan jhdp

Sir Vape said:


> Ours have shipped and will be here next week. Have mods as well as kits coming



My I preordered my the full kit
@Sir Vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehaan

Johan jhdp said:


> My I preordered my the full kit
> @Sir Vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did u pre order pal?


----------



## Vape0206

Rehaan said:


> Where did u pre order pal?


Im also looking to preorder

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

@Sir Vape whats the price of the mod alone? 

Torn between gold and gunmetal/black

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehaan

Vape0206 said:


> @Sir Vape whats the price of the mod alone?
> 
> Torn between gold and gunmetal/black
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Gold with the petri will look mad!!!!!! Petri is klom geld lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Vape0206 said:


> @Sir Vape whats the price of the mod alone?
> 
> Torn between gold and gunmetal/black
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Go for gold! Black seems a tad boring, alternatively I actually really like the blue but it was not available when I made my pre-order. 


R1630 for the kit seems steeeeeep! I am now more than happy to wait an extra month knowing what I paid for just the mod alone. 
However I do regret not having gone with the kit when it was first available for pre-order as it would have been a steal of note!


----------



## Vape0206

PsyCLown said:


> Go for gold! Black seems a tad boring, alternatively I actually really like the blue but it was not available when I made my pre-order.
> 
> 
> R1630 for the kit seems steeeeeep! I am now more than happy to wait an extra month knowing what I paid for just the mod alone.
> However I do regret not having gone with the kit when it was first available for pre-order as it would have been a steal of note!


How much did you pay for the mod alone if i may ask? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Rehaan said:


> Gold with the petri will look mad!!!!!! Petri is klom geld lol


Petri is vrek duur bru lol will look mad on the gold alien though

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Sir Vape said:


> Ours have shipped and will be here next week. Have mods as well as kits coming


Price on mods is needed

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rehaan

PsyCLown said:


> Go for gold! Black seems a tad boring, alternatively I actually really like the blue but it was not available when I made my pre-order.
> 
> 
> R1630 for the kit seems steeeeeep! I am now more than happy to wait an extra month knowing what I paid for just the mod alone.
> However I do regret not having gone with the kit when it was first available for pre-order as it would have been a steal of note!


Did u pre order from fasttech? Think it goes for $46 and some change.....must still add Duty on that at around 40% if from over the oceans....


----------



## PsyCLown

Rehaan said:


> Did u pre order from fasttech? Think it goes for $46 and some change.....must still add Duty on that at around 40% if from over the oceans....


From Efun, 40% is significantly more than I've ever had to payy and I very received close to 10 parcels from various international vendors already. 

I don't recall ever paying more than R100, even for one order which consisted of 2 mod kits (pico kit and Smok Knight kit). 

Efun increased their pre-order prices as time went on. I think at one point they had the kit for less than $50.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12

Does anyone know what the average pricing on the Alien kit and single mod is going to be?

I saw that Dragonvape had them for R1300? Anyone know of other prices?

I'm waiting for that gun metal grey shipment to arrive 

also, I noticed people were talking about ordering from international vendors... Is this generally cheaper? and what about a returns policy? is there any international levy?
sorry, have never bought anything online from an international vendor so i'm quite a noob...


----------



## Rehaan

PsyCLown said:


> From Efun, 40% is significantly more than I've ever had to payy and I very received close to 10 parcels from various international vendors already.
> 
> I don't recall ever paying more than R100, even for one order which consisted of 2 mod kits (pico kit and Smok Knight kit).
> 
> Efun increased their pre-order prices as time went on. I think at one point they had the kit for less than $50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Then you getting it at a very good price pal. You are a man of patience lol...doubt i can wait that long....lol

I use to purchase ecigs regularly from fasttech back in 2014 and that was more or less the duty when picking up at post office.... things might have changed or u just have all the luck on your side.... cant wait to get this mod though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Vaponaut12 said:


> Does anyone know what the average pricing on the Alien kit and single mod is going to be?
> 
> I saw that Dragonvape had them for R1300? Anyone know of other prices?
> 
> I'm waiting for that gun metal grey shipment to arrive
> 
> also, I noticed people were talking about ordering from international vendors... Is this generally cheaper? and what about a returns policy? is there any international levy?
> sorry, have never bought anything online from an international vendor so i'm quite a noob...



Yeah, I reckon it is quite common. I do it very frequently.

It is not always cheaper, but most of the time it can be cheaper. The downside is the wait, generally you need to wait at least 4 weeks.
Also with SAPO having the backlog at the moment I find you can save a loooot of time by going to JIMC and collecting your parcel from there directly which entails generally a 1 hour wait while they disappear to the back to find your parcel.

As for return policy and such, I only had an issue once. It was with Gearbest, a battery charger was damaged when it arrived. I took pictures / videos and sent it through to Gearbest support and then they resolved it very quickly. They gave us the option of a refund, points refund or a free reship. I always select the insurance option when I purchase from Gearbest and I am not sure what the outcome would have been if I had not selected the insurance option.

I have never had any issues with the other international vendors so cannot comment for them. I mainly use Gearbest as I like the way their systems work and their processes and staff are great. A huge company as well who stock more than just vape stuff too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaponaut12

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, I reckon it is quite common. I do it very frequently.
> 
> It is not always cheaper, but most of the time it can be cheaper. The downside is the wait, generally you need to wait at least 4 weeks.
> Also with SAPO having the backlog at the moment I find you can save a loooot of time by going to JIMC and collecting your parcel from there directly which entails generally a 1 hour wait while they disappear to the back to find your parcel.



Good thing I'm a patient person  

I was considering getting the Alien from an international vendor but wasn't sure if I should. Question, what is the JIMC and where is it located?

I prefer a f2f exchange though, where i can communicate any concerns, queires etc with a person. But that's just me.
I think I'll just wait for it to arrive locally and go see my local vendor about it! I need to save up for it in any case 

Let us know how she vapes!

Thanks for the advice bro!
Happy vaping!


----------



## Rehaan

Vaponaut12 said:


> Good thing I'm a patient person
> 
> I was considering getting the Alien from an international vendor but wasn't sure if I should. Question, what is the JIMC and where is it located?
> 
> I prefer a f2f exchange though, where i can communicate any concerns, queires etc with a person. But that's just me.
> I think I'll just wait for it to arrive locally and go see my local vendor about it! I need to save up for it in any case
> 
> Let us know how she vapes!
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro!
> Happy vaping!


JIMC is JHB International Mail Centre....
Stock should arrive at our local vendors next week latest i hope.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,just wanted to know if this mod is a dual battery mod?


----------



## blujeenz

Slick said:


> Hey guys,just wanted to know if this mod is a dual battery mod?


Yes, dual series mod, it takes the batteries down to 2.8V hence the excellent batt life...according to Daniel djlsb vapes

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Yes, dual series mod, it takes the batteries down to 2.8V hence the excellent batt life...according to Daniel djlsb vapes




Thanks @blujeenz 

I cant understand why the reviewer thought it was the warranty card that scratched the screen of his review versions.
If that is indeed the case then this screen is very scratchable!!!
How does a piece of card/paper placed on top of a screen scratch it like that?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Glytch

Silver said:


> Thanks @blujeenz
> 
> I cant understand why the reviewer thought it was the warranty card that scratched the screen of his review versions.
> If that is indeed the case then this screen is very scratchable!!!
> How does a piece of card/paper placed on top of a screen scratch it like that?


Wondered the same thing. Looked like machining issue. Scratches are all concentric circles.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Thanks @blujeenz
> 
> I cant understand why the reviewer thought it was the warranty card that scratched the screen of his review versions.
> If that is indeed the case then this screen is very scratchable!!!
> How does a piece of card/paper placed on top of a screen scratch it like that?





Glytch said:


> Wondered the same thing. Looked like machining issue. Scratches are all concentric circles.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Im guessing its a plain perspex screen which scratched easily, but the main culprit was probably that they were all stacked next to each other on a trolley and then moved around the factory. 
Those scratches a result of the carbon fibre on the one scratching the screen of the one behind as they all jiggled about on the trolley.
Due to them being preview models they werent too concerned but have since changed their work flow model.

Anyhow, thats my opinion, after some thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Any vendors with an ETA?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> Any vendors with an ETA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I am hoping they start landing around the 28th so I can get one before they sell out.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iceman_vaper

If anyone gets stock of the Blue Alien kit, please let a brother know... 

I was tempted to order it from SmokStore but I'm a bit skeptical, haven't come across many reviews about them. Also, the shipping time is soooooooo long.


----------



## Sir Vape

Our stock has arrived 







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## boxerulez

Sir Vape said:


> Our stock has arrived
> 
> View attachment 71074
> 
> 
> View attachment 71075
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


Dayum!

So early. I still have 2 weeks before I have money 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Will be ordering mine very soon

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Dêmmit I should not have seen this.....

Some great reviews on it but I vape @30W max presume battery life will be brilliant.... Also want to try out the Serpent 25 will it fit?


----------



## Johan jhdp

Sir Vape said:


> Our stock has arrived
> 
> View attachment 71074
> 
> 
> View attachment 71075
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



Order is done  can't wait for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Can that mod fit a 25 mm tank with no overhang?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Whoop!!!! Order placed!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@Sir Vape any chance on a combo deal with the Serpent 25?


----------



## boxerulez

Smoky Jordan said:


> Can that mod fit a 25 mm tank with no overhang?


there is about 500micron overhang with a serpent mini 25mm.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> Whoop!!!! Order placed!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude... envy. I have to wait until monthend.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

boxerulez said:


> Dude... envy. I have to wait until monthend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Biting the bullet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoky Jordan said:


> Can that mod fit a 25 mm tank with no overhang?



There is a very slight overhang with the Serpent Mini 25. Here is a pic of the Alien and the Minikin V2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vape0206

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a very slight overhang with the Serpent Mini 25. Here is a pic of the Alien and the Minikin V2.
> View attachment 71104
> View attachment 71105


Hows the build quality at the gold trim? Any big panel gaps or inconsistencies? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape0206 said:


> Hows the build quality at the gold trim? Any big panel gaps or inconsistencies?



@Vape0206 again I'm not a big Smok Fan at all but I can't fault the Alien Mod... it's a really nice device and well made.


----------



## Slick

Does anyone have an alien mod with a tfv8 on it? Not the baby,please post a pic if you have and advise if it's a good combo


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a very slight overhang with the Serpent Mini 25. Here is a pic of the Alien and the Minikin V2.
> View attachment 71104
> View attachment 71105


Thanks for that @Rob Fisher I can live with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rehaan

ordered.... on its way! dammit im excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Rehaan said:


> ordered.... on its way! dammit im excited!



Lol  I know the feeling.
Ordered mine last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper

Just ordered mine! 

Apparently, the blue one is scarce is SA, so the red it is! Can't wait for delivery!!!


----------



## PsyCLown

Slick said:


> Does anyone have an alien mod with a tfv8 on it? Not the baby,please post a pic if you have and advise if it's a good combo


I suspect it will be, I have seen they are releasing the TFV8 in more colours now.
Gold, blue and I think one or two more other colours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

iceman_vaper said:


> Just ordered mine!
> 
> Apparently, the blue one is scarce is SA, so the red it is! Can't wait for delivery!!!



Hopefully by the time I have funds for mine, there will be silver/silver available.


----------



## iceman_vaper

boxerulez said:


> Hopefully by the time I have funds for mine, there will be silver/silver available.


This site is Chinese-based but they ship out of the US and China. They have the silver, not sure if they ship to SA though. Thought I'd share anyway, http://www.vapingbest.com/authentic-smoktech-alien-220w-starter-kit-p-663

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Juts got my turds and they are busy charging up for the imminent arrival...

Stoked much...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rude Rudi said:


> Juts got my turds and they are busy charging up for the imminent arrival...
> 
> Stoked much...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Grrrrrrr


----------



## Vape0206

Due to unforeseen circumstances i cant order mine just yet  the FOMO is real

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Vape0206 said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances i cant order mine just yet  the FOMO is real
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Feeling ur pain dude. Need to move my RX2/3 to cover this.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

boxerulez said:


> Feeling ur pain dude. Need to move my RX2/3 to cover this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


And me my cuboid

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Vape0206 said:


> And me my cuboid
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Well I have a buyer lined up but he can only take it at months end.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

@SirVape thanks a million for my  mod looks awesome feels awesome overall AWESOME 
Have a splendid day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Johan jhdp said:


> @SirVape thanks a million for my  mod looks awesome feels awesome overall AWESOME
> Have a splendid day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics are needed

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper

Johan jhdp said:


> @SirVape thanks a million for my  mod looks awesome feels awesome overall AWESOME
> Have a splendid day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!! Cannot wait for mine! It's en route and will be here tomorrow!!!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Vape0206 said:


> Pics are needed
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206

Johan jhdp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


                     

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan jhdp

Vape0206 said:


> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Lol  you need to feel it it sits like a angel  in your hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Johan jhdp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so good    daaaaaam I need one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Johan jhdp said:


> Lol  you need to feel it it sits like a angel  in your hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet it does hey.. Any downfalls at all? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan jhdp

Vape0206 said:


> I bet it does hey.. Any downfalls at all?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Nope there's no dabble clicking on the power button and there is a screen protector on I'm amazed by the quality that i got compared to what the reviewers got to review  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Johan jhdp said:


> Nope there's no dabble clicking on the power button and there is a screen protector on I'm amazed by the quality that i got compared to what the reviewers got to review
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol thats awesome.. I need to get me one.. This cuboid is way to heavy   but just the mod.. Not a big fan of that tank.. Actually not a fan of any tank that doesn't have an rba since i got my griffin 25  im thinking of getting a black mage to go with a black and grey alien

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Vape0206 said:


> Lol thats awesome.. I need to get me one.. This cuboid is way to heavy   but just the mod.. Not a big fan of that tank.. Actually not a fan of any tank that doesn't have an rba since i got my griffin 25  im thinking of getting a black mage to go with a black and grey alien
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


The TFV8 Baby Beast does have an RBA coil actually. Not sure how great it is though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Johan jhdp

Vape0206 said:


> Lol thats awesome.. I need to get me one.. This cuboid is way to heavy   but just the mod.. Not a big fan of that tank.. Actually not a fan of any tank that doesn't have an rba since i got my griffin 25  im thinking of getting a black mage to go with a black and grey alien
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Yeah the alien  is small and sits sweet in your hand ( depends on the size of your hands)
But really it's a MUST have mod really awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Got mine as well! Whoop!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape0206

Looking good @Rude Rudi

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Do the cCells work in the baby Beast? Seriously considering this mod to replace my old Invader Mini


----------



## Vape0206

Daniel said:


> Do the cCells work in the baby Beast? Seriously considering this mod to replace my old Invader Mini


Nope dont think so

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan jhdp

Rude Rudi said:


> Got mine as well! Whoop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



@Rudi
How's the baby beast, I'm getting a lot of spitback!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper

She has arrived! Thank you @Sir Vape!! Now I just need to get batteries!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Johan jhdp said:


> @Rudi
> How's the baby beast, I'm getting a lot of spitback!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not a drop...I have 3 baby beats and never experienced any spitback on any of them. I run them on 40-45 watt...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

I see thered a new colour 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

iceman_vaper said:


> She has arrived! Thank you @Sir Vape!! Now I just need to get batteries!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lol that's like buying a Ferrari and have no money left for petrol... Must be agonizing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Vape0206 said:


> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


I hope that's a chick's hand otherwise euuuuuw bru cut your nails man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iceman_vaper

Daniel said:


> Lol that's like buying a Ferrari and have no money left for petrol... Must be agonizing...


Hahaha nah got the money, just need to get to a vape store 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,what batteries would you suggest for the alien kit? Samsung 30Q or LG H2?


----------



## PsyCLown

Slick said:


> Hey guys,what batteries would you suggest for the alien kit? Samsung 30Q or LG H2?


Those two are essentially the same battery. Samsung underrate the 30Q, Mooch tested them and they are 20A's just like the HG2's and IIRC the 30Q's stay a tiny bit cooler than the HG2's.

I will be running a combination of 30Q's and VTC4's in my Alien when I eventually get it.

Look, for lower wattages either would be fine.
For higher wattages it would probably be recommended to go for something with a lower capacity and higher amps, otherwise a fantastic all-roudner which I have never ever seen in South Africa is the Sony VTC5A's.

Don't get me wrong, the 30Q and HG2's will both still fire at 220W, however you will be stressing the battery a bit more than something with higher amps, such as the LG HB4's for example - however I have also never seen those in South Africa either *rolls eyes*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206

PsyCLown said:


> Those two are essentially the same battery.
> 
> Look, for lower wattages either would be fine.
> For higher wattages it would probably be recommended to go for something with a lower capacity and higher amps, otherwise a fantastic all-roudner which I have never ever seen in South Africa is the Sony VTC5A's.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the 30Q and HG2's will both still fire at 220W, however you will be stressing the battery a bit more than something with higher amps, such as the LG HB4's for example - however I have also never seen those in South Africa. *rolls eyes*


Any experience with tesiyi batteries? I see there are many options when it comes to the tesiyi

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Vape0206 said:


> Any experience with tesiyi batteries? I see there are many options when it comes to the tesiyi
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Personally I wouldn't touch them as I recall them being advertised incorrectly, you do not get a 45A 18650's, especially one with a 3000mah capacity. It just does not exist. I would rather give my money to a company who accurately rates their batteries (or under-rates them, that is fine too as it won't help sales by doing that).

In terms of pricing I think they are much of a muchness anyways, the pricing between the Tesiyi and LG's, Sony's and Samsung's.


----------



## Vape0206

@PsyCLown i thought it was to good to be true

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Vape0206 said:


> @PsyCLown i thought it was to good to be true
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Yeah, check our this interview with Mooch actually:


It is long but a very interesting watch. It will help you understand batteries a bit better.


I guess you could compare batteries to sound equipment. The cheaper stuff is generally falsely advertised "40 000W amp" or tiny, cheap tweeters (speakers) rated at 500w. Often the amps are not advertising the more accurate RMS power output per channel and the speakers display the max wattage it can handle and even then there is more to it than just those figures when it comes to both amps and drivers / speakers.

I have seen a few people with Tesiyi batteries, so clearly their inaccurate advertising works. People buy their batteries over some of the others and generally it will be fine as well. If you are running a mech mod though, it could become.... problematic and dangerous should something go wrong.


----------



## JsPLAYn

What makes this mod stand out from the rest..??


----------



## PsyCLown

JsPLAYn said:


> What makes this mod stand out from the rest..??



Form factor is great, the accurate power output, the large OLED screen, side firing bar, colour scheme, individual balanced USB charging, mod uses the batteries down to 2.8v, and the overall look of it I guess?

The above is in my opinion of course.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

I personally just think it's a novelty and once all has it u'll start seeing it for sale soon.. that's how it goes with all new mods on market.. has change drastically since 6mnths ago..


----------



## Vape0206

JsPLAYn said:


> I personally just think it's a novelty and once all has it u'll start seeing it for sale soon.. that's how it goes with all new mods on market.. has change drastically since 6mnths ago..


Lol that's one thing i love about vaping.. If you dont like what you have.. Sell it and buy something else.. Or swop it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

JsPLAYn said:


> I personally just think it's a novelty and once all has it u'll start seeing it for sale soon.. that's how it goes with all new mods on market.. has change drastically since 6mnths ago..


Perhaps, its been a trend in the past.
But when you cross an IPV6X with a H-Priv, what you get is the Alien.
I'll go out on a metaphorical limb and say, "_*it wont have an equal by the end of this year*_".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

blujeenz said:


> Perhaps, its been a trend in the past.
> But when you cross an IPV6X with a H-Priv, what you get is the Alien.
> I'll go out on a metaphorical limb and say, "_*it wont have an equal by the end of this year*_".


U say it's that good .. well I'm contemplating jumping on the bandwagon but scared it's just going to be same old same old like with every new mod. I'm getting a bit tired of this swopping and changing ,selling and buying lol


----------



## blujeenz

JsPLAYn said:


> U say it's that good .. well I'm contemplating jumping on the bandwagon but scared it's just going to be same old same old like with every new mod. I'm getting a bit tired of this swopping and changing ,selling and buying lol



You'll need a firm hand to settle down then, oh and avoid certain threads like vape mail and product watch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## iceman_vaper

Anyone else having a issue with the baby beast leaking? I've just cleaned it and filled it again with air flow holes shut. Seems to have worked for now. 

Any insight on what the cause is? Read in a few places that it loses its vacuum or that the coils may be too big. 

I really love this tank but the leaking is getting on my nerves real quick!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn

iceman_vaper said:


> Anyone else having a issue with the baby beast leaking? I've just cleaned it and filled it again with air flow holes shut. Seems to have worked for now.
> 
> Any insight on what the cause is? Read in a few places that it loses its vacuum or that the coils may be too big.
> 
> I really love this tank but the leaking is getting on my nerves real quick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I've never had a leak with either of the 2 coils.. however I have read that if u don't screw down the coil properly and especially the octo coil then there is a possibility of leaking


----------



## Rude Rudi

iceman_vaper said:


> Anyone else having a issue with the baby beast leaking? I've just cleaned it and filled it again with air flow holes shut. Seems to have worked for now.
> 
> Any insight on what the cause is? Read in a few places that it loses its vacuum or that the coils may be too big.
> 
> I really love this tank but the leaking is getting on my nerves real quick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Are you referring to the RBA or the pre-made coils?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper

JsPLAYn said:


> I've never had a leak with either of the 2 coils.. however I have read that if u don't screw down the coil properly and especially the octo coil then there is a possibility of leaking


Ok cool. After cleaning, I made sure the coil was very snug. Could have been the issue. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper

Rude Rudi said:


> Are you referring to the RBA or the pre-made coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pre-made coil

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

iceman_vaper said:


> Pre-made coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Yip, just make sure u screw 'em down. I have 3 and have never had a leak...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rev2xtc

Good evening folks,

Hope everyone is well. 

I'm looking for a Smok Alien but I find most places to be sold out. 

Anybody out there have stock or when is stock expected?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

rev2xtc said:


> Good evening folks,
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm looking for a Smok Alien but I find most places to be sold out.
> 
> Anybody out there have stock or when is stock expected?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VapeAway stock in today... order now to miss disappointment.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-new-smok-alien-220w-full-kit


----------



## Slick

boxerulez said:


> VapeAway stock in today... order now to miss disappointment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Hey bud,cant find it on the website,do you perhaps have a link for it?


----------



## rev2xtc

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/copy-of-new-smok-alien-220w-full-kit



Thanks Rob, ordered the Alien mod only with the cloudbeast tank. I hope i chose a good combo. 

Currently loving the babybeast on my eleaf pico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras

So , everyone still happy with their alien mods ? Annything one should be aware of ?
@Robc , is this a mod that will stay in your collection ?

Am itching for one of theses !


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> So , everyone still happy with their alien mods ? Annything one should be aware of ?
> @Robc , is this a mod that will stay in your collection ?
> 
> Am itching for one of theses !



Mine is still 100% fine but it's not getting much airtime... my Kodama, Minikin, Minikin V2 and HotCig R150 get most of the love and attention.


----------



## blujeenz

morras said:


> So , everyone still happy with their alien mods ? Annything one should be aware of ?
> @Robc , is this a mod that will stay in your collection ?
> 
> Am itching for one of theses !


Im really enjoying mine, sits in the hand whole day, IPV6X got boxed and put in the broom cupboard.
The screen is a fairly soft perspex and scratches easily, needs some form of protection although mine still looks fine.
The bottom part of the fire button has some play between its stop on the housing and the factory bit of masking tape, replaced with double sided mounting tape on the first day, no more problem.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-alien-fire-button-rattle-fix.t29853/

The paint finish seems more durable on the bottom than my IPV6x which started wearing through to the base metal after 3 weeks.
I'd get another one in a heart beat if the need arose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iceman_vaper

morras said:


> So , everyone still happy with their alien mods ? Annything one should be aware of ?
> @Robc , is this a mod that will stay in your collection ?
> 
> Am itching for one of theses !


I love mine! Best clouds and flavour I've gotten from a set up since I started vaping (not that long ago). Only gripe I have is that the screen is very easily scratched since the protective screen came off after 2 days, but I can look passed that since it's an awesome mod! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Meyer

Hi,

I'm trying to get one of these but no one seems to have them, any idea where I can get one?


----------



## Walter White

Foggas


----------



## Rincewind

Meyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get one of these but no one seems to have them, any idea where I can get one?


Hi @Meyer we have a few left at www.vapeguy.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meyer

Rincewind said:


> Hi @Meyer we have a few left at www.vapeguy.co.za



Order placed, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

